# [APPLESCRIPT] Lancer une appli sur un autre mac ?



## BigEdison (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aurais besoin dans un applescript de lancer une application sur un autre mac (mac situé sur le même réseau local et visible via bonjour), en fait je veux que mon applescript sur le mac1 lance l'application toto sur le mac2.
Avez vous des idées du comment faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fingah (29 Octobre 2010)

bon je ne sais pas trop ce que fait l'appli toto sur mac2 mais bon

en Applescript je ne sais pas mais avec ssh c'est ultra-simple

[mac1]# ssh username@mac2 -e './toto'

tu peux aussi utiliser une paire de clés pour rendre la connexion plus aisée

... si jamais toto n'est pas un programme ligne de commande mais une "appli" la commande devient

[mac1]# ssh username@mac2 -e 'open /Applications/toto'


----------

